# Buying A House Need Advice



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

We have seen a house we like , do we put in a bid for it before a survey has been done?.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Do you have to pay for the survey ?


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

Make an offer 'Subject to Survey' and then adjust your offer if the survey finds any nasties


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

deefer said:


> Make an offer 'Subject to Survey' and then adjust your offer if the survey finds any nasties


Good idea.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

You say a "bid" I take it you mean an offer which is normally placed before any thoughts about survey. If you are using an estate agent they should be advising you on the process.

Making an offer "subject to survey" is not something I've ever come across and doubt any solicitor will comply with this wish. Remember an offer is just that, no money changes hands at this stage.


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

No we are not using a estate agent, we have no chain and the house we are wanting is no chain too plus it's empty. The house is on the market with a estate agent.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

S63 said:


> You say a "bid" I take it you mean an offer which is normally placed before any thoughts about survey. If you are using an estate agent they should be advising you on the process.
> 
> Making an offer "subject to survey" is not something I've ever come across and doubt any solicitor will comply with this wish. Remember an offer is just that, no money changes hands at this stage.


Offers subject to survey are very common:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bigslippy said:


> Offers subject to survey are very common:thumb:


"Subject to Survey" doesn't have any real legal meaning but it simply flags up that the buyer reserves the right to renegotiate if something nasty comes up on the survey.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

bradfordfabia said:


> No we are not using a estate agent, we have no chain and the house we are wanting is no chain too plus it's empty. The house is on the market with a estate agent.


The perfect scenario..:thumb:


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

S63 said:


> The perfect scenario..:thumb:


Lets hope so.............


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

S63 said:


> "Subject to Survey" doesn't have any real legal meaning but it simply flags up that the buyer reserves the right to renegotiate if something nasty comes up on the survey.


It does have a legal meaning.

If you make an offer and it is accepted then this forms the basis of a legally binding contract (whether verbal or written).
Making an offer 'subject to survey' allows the buyer to legally withdraw their offer (cancel the contact) if the survey is not satisfactory, they can then make another offer if they want.

If you pay a deposit when the offer is accepted having this clause makes it a lot easier to get your deposit back as you are not deemed to be unlawfully breaking the contract.

You chould also arrange to have the survey completed within a reasonable time (Normally 48-72 hours)


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

deefer said:


> It does have a legal meaning.
> 
> If you make an offer and it is accepted then this forms the basis of a legally binding contract (whether verbal or written).
> Making an offer 'subject to survey' allows the buyer to legally withdraw their offer (cancel the contact) if the survey is not satisfactory, they can then make another offer if they want.
> ...


Wdo do we get to do a survey. This is buy first house purchase and my wife's second so we need advice.

Thanks for you advice guys so far.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

bradfordfabia said:


> Wdo do we get to do a survey. This is buy first house purchase and my wife's second so we need advice.
> 
> Thanks for you advice guys so far.


Before you spend any money , have you arranged finance, ie can you get the mortgage you require to back up your offer?


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

Few words of advice talking from personal experience.

Find yourself a good solicitor and spend the time to find your own mortgage rather than going through a broker or the estate agents mortgage advisor because you pay for them and they won't necessarily provide you with a good service. Rates are at a record low so you shouldn't have any trouble finding a good deal.

It's a good idea to arrange a mortgage offer in principle to see what you can potentially get before setting your sights on a particular house. When you find the house you want, make your other, finalise the mortgage and between your solicitor and mortgage provider you can arrange a survey and an exchange date.

Not trying to put you off but don't always expect it to be plain sailing. It sounds simple but I had a lot of hiccups along the way with my house purchase. Mainly issues that were caused by my estate agent and in house mortgage advisor. My solicitor was the rock that kept it all together and moving forward though.

It's also a good idea to put together the biggest deposit you can afford but leaving something aside for household upgrades and repairs if you have any issues and to still be able to cover your mortgage payments.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

bradfordfabia said:


> Wdo do we get to do a survey. This is buy first house purchase and my wife's second so we need advice.
> 
> Thanks for you advice guys so far.


Your mortgage company will normally be able to recommend surveyors, some will insist that you use one of their approved surveyors.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

sirkuk said:


> Few words of advice talking from personal experience.
> 
> Find yourself a good solicitor and spend the time to find your own mortgage rather than going through a broker or the estate agents mortgage advisor because you pay for them and they won't necessarily provide you with a good service. Rates are at a record low so you shouldn't have any trouble finding a good deal.
> 
> ...


Hope you don't mind , but I take offence to your comments about not using a mortgage broker!


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

To be honest we don't have a mortgage yet, our bank told us how much mortgage we can have but not what the monthly payment will be............. I guess we should hold of till we get a mortgage.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

bigslippy said:


> Hope you don't mind , but I take offence to your comments about not using a mortgage broker!


Just my personal opinion. The one I used was terrible. Lost paperwork, slow to respond, didn't keep me updated and false promises... a couple hours of my time and a little legwork and I'd have been better off.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

sirkuk said:


> Just my personal opinion. The one I used was terrible. Lost paperwork, slow to respond, didn't keep me updated and false promises... a couple hours of my time and a little legwork and I'd have been better off.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Maybe so , don't taint us all with the same brush please


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

bradfordfabia said:


> To be honest we don't have a mortgage yet, our bank told us how much mortgage we can have but not what the monthly payment will be............. I guess we should hold of till we get a mortgage.


It's worth checking with them what the repayments would be to make sure you can maintain the lifestyle you want such as blowing all your dough on weird and wonderful waxes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

bradfordfabia said:


> To be honest we don't have a mortgage yet, our bank told us how much mortgage we can have but not what the monthly payment will be............. I guess we should hold of till we get a mortgage.


it's your 1st step , get yourself an Agreement in Principle / Mortgage Promise, don't go spending money on surveys until you get one:thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

deefer said:


> It does have a legal meaning.
> 
> If you make an offer and it is accepted then this forms the basis of a legally binding contract (whether verbal or written).
> Making an offer 'subject to survey' allows the buyer to legally withdraw their offer (cancel the contact) if the survey is not satisfactory, they can then make another offer if they want.
> ...


We must agree to disagree (you maybe in Scotland where the rules differ).

Nothing is legally accountable until exchange of contract, only then can you persue losses if the deal falls through.

Not helpful for the OP getting contrasting advice, but at least he will discover what a minefield conveyancing can be especially for first time buyers.


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

bigslippy said:


> Hope you don't mind , but I take offence to your comments about not using a mortgage broker!


Using a mortgage broker can save you money in the long term, although *might* cost you a bit more at the beginning. They will be able to show you comparisons between different types of mortgage and from different providers, and can also help you in getting accepted by a provider that would otherwise say no.

Many will offer you a free consultation, which wouldn't hurt to see what they can offer once you have the offer from your bank as a benchmark.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

deefer said:


> Using a mortgage broker can save you money in the long term, although *might* cost you a bit more at the beginning. They will be able to show you comparisons between different types of mortgage and from different providers, and can also help you in getting accepted by a provider that would otherwise say no.
> 
> Many will offer you a free consultation, which wouldn't hurt to see what they can offer once you have the offer from your bank as a benchmark.


And some offer their services for free all the way through the process:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

S63 said:


> We must agree to disagree (you maybe in Scotland where the rules differ).
> 
> Nothing is legally accountable until exchange of contract, only then can you persue losses if the deal falls through.
> 
> Not helpful for the OP getting contrasting advice, but at least he will discover what a minefield conveyancing can be especially for first time buyers.


He's getting my 22 years experience advice:thumb:


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

S63 said:


> We must agree to disagree (you maybe in Scotland where the rules differ).


No I am not in Scotland, where the rules are just weird to those of us south of the border 

Under property law a contract is not legally binding until it is in writing, however any offer to buy that you make should always be made "subject to survey and contract" which means that neither you nor the seller is legally bound to go through with the transaction and each may withdraw without incurring a penalty.

It is definitely a tricky one, as you quite rightly said the the agreement needs to be in writing, however it can also be necessary to make an offer in writing and have it accepted in writing which therefore creates a contract obliging bth parties to complete the transaction.

Again, your solicitor, bank and/or mortgage broker should eb able to advise you on the complete procedure. Your solicitor is there to protect you as a purchaser.


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

"weird":lol: you know how many times I heard that when I was arranging mortgages for peeps south of the border buying up here or "we do it wrong":lol: it's only different:thumb:


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

bigslippy said:


> "weird":lol: you know how many times I heard that when I was arranging mortgages for peeps south of the border buying up here or "we do it wrong":lol: it's only different:thumb:


Just another tactic employed by the Scots to keep the English out :lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

deefer said:


> Just another tactic employed by the Scots to keep the English out :lol:


It didn't work:lol:


----------



## deefer (Feb 27, 2013)

bigslippy said:


> It didn't work:lol:


I would suggest building a wall, but it didn't work for the Romans


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

deefer said:


> I would suggest building a wall, but it didn't work for the Romans


Sheesh , don't go there , if that idiot Salmond gets his way:doublesho

Anyway , OP here's a link for Nationwide affordability calculator, input your details and it will give you a guide to what you might be able to obtain:thumb:

https://portal.nationet.com/nationwide/affordability/(fbrftv45wh2lmkut55hy3e55)/start.aspx


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

So after so much variation of advice I would say to the OP

Don't take anything you read or hear as gospel. Get advice from as many different sources as possible, even then you may be in the dark.

There will be the exception to the rule but treat advice from Estate Agents with a pinch of salt. Be wary (in my view sceptical) of services they offer you I.e. mortgage, survey, solicitor.

Don't let your heart rule your head (easier said than done)

Don't put 100% trust in your seller, some are genuine, some will transgress from the truth to get a sale.

Hope you get your home.:thumb:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

S63 said:


> So after so much variation of advice I would say to the OP
> 
> Don't take anything you read or hear as gospel. Get advice from as many different sources as possible, even then you may be in the dark.
> 
> ...


They really need a face/palm emote on here:lol:


----------



## bradfordfabia (Jun 14, 2008)

We have had out third bid accepted for the house and going to sort out a mortgage on Friday.


----------



## Edward (May 17, 2013)

Even the broker charge some money but they also help in getting a mortgage and also they will give you better advice about how to get mortgage and what are the best place for getting that loan.Even you have to spend some money on that but you also get benefits from it.


----------



## Joe the Plumber (Sep 4, 2012)

A couple of thoughts:

1. You can often find the best mortgage deals in the back of the 'Money' supplements in either the Sunday Telegraph or Sunday Times, and there's also the www.moneysavingexpert.com site.

2. Before you accept the results of a survey, especially if it comes up with anything relating to either 'damp' or 'timber treatment', have a good look around this site:

www.askjeff.co.uk

Our last 'survey' to get our new mortgage was done while we were on holiday. The 'surveyor' 'surveyed' the house from his car. And the previous one found 'dampness' and suggested we checked the sub floor timbers...

...the floor is made of concrete.


----------

